# Piebald Brindles and Surprises-**Updated Pics**



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My daughter and I were in the Mousery tonight checking on all our new bubs. Thought I would post some pictures of the ones that I'm excited about. We've had a few new planned litters to improve this pet store line. This first litter was my Brindle pair that I knew carried albino and piebald...

















This next litter was an agouti that must have been carrying blue. Correct me if I'm wrong but I'd have to say that this grey mouse if a ticked blue. There eyes are just opening and I think it's the cutest thing. I also think I see a ticked silver that has pink eyes. What do you all think?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are so cute! I like the one on the top right the best.


----------



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

So cute! There is nothing like a handful of babies!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies! The top one is also my favorite, her name is TigerLily. I like Peaches too (same picture, one all the way to the right) but she would be classified as unmarked brindle piebald...not what I was going for but really cute and healthy too. The mother and father are extremely calm and friendly so hopefully the babies are pretty mellow too.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

What would you call the kit in the middle on the fourth picture? I have a doe that looks just like her no clue what color she is though.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, Jenny (Whiskers and Tails) may have cracked the code on mouselovers.com. It's possible that doe you refer to is:


> Lilac Argente which is Blue, Chocolate, Agouti and Pink Eyes!


 But now I need to run make up to the mousery and make sure the eyes were pink and not black.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oops sorry, the one in the middle had the black eyes so I think she is a poor blue agouti carrying chocolate.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

yeah mine's black eyed too and I thought maybe she might be a lilac agouti but obviously can't. I'm keeping one of her sons to breed her back to and see what happens cause I love the color.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are lovely, such chubby,healthy looking babes!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm going to concentrate on improving the blue in this line now...I wasn't sure which way to go before. I have a pair of nice black self does that I can use to get a batch of black bubs carrying blue and then will breed any does from that litter back to this original blue buck and that should produce a starting line big enough to work with (about 75% blue in that litter).


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I took updated pictures of the brindle piebalds and unmarked brindles/piebalds lol. There is only 4 in this litter, 3 does and 1 buck. They are now three weeks old and I'm very impressed with their size. They are all so sweet too and very tame.
Peaches
















Reese
















Tigerlilly








Sandi


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Oh I love tigerlilly she's beautiful


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Reese is so sleek and plump! Gorgeous.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww, what cute little guys! I love them! <3


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for all the compliments!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

I adore babies feet <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Peaches and Tigerlilly are both so adorable. Nice size on these, and Peaches looks like she has an extra thick soft coat. All of them are lovely.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I actually got a kiss today from Sandi! When I put my hand in the tank they come running to see me. They fight over who "gets in the hand" so then I lift them up to my face and just when I did that with Sandi she stretches out and licked my lip. I've never been licked by a mouse before...felt very weird...but I was left with a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

N'aww mousy kisses. The late Pepsi did that, and my buck has done it once but he just craves attention like CRAZY with him being on his own, bless him.


----------

